# oops...i bought a pony....



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

finally found the right pony.... after many viewings of 14.2hh+ cob types i actually settled on a 13.3 new forest gelding....and deposit went down on him today!

here he is (photos are from his owner), he is Lovelyhill Lazurite and he is 6 next month.

hopefully he will be coming to me next weekend


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

AWww he's gorgus i bet your well excited! congrats on ur new pony


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

What a stunning colour!

Liz


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

ooh MMMMM GGGG!!....I want :yesnod:

stunning!

Blobbed you for a lovely Pony xx


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

hehe thank you all!

hes totally different to what i normally go for but hes a lovely boy!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Oooh he's beautiful, I love the colour!! Congrats, I'm very jealous lol.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

If he is 13.3,and im guessing you are a adult may i be so rude to ask your weight/height its just that ive given up on horses,having had some real bad ones daughter has a 13.2 haflinger mare,very stocky,but i dont know if im too big to ride her if youd rather pm me i promise i wont tell!!!
Also how old is the lady riding him??


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

very nice looking horse


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> If he is 13.3,and im guessing you are a adult may i be so rude to ask your weight/height its just that ive given up on horses,having had some real bad ones daughter has a 13.2 haflinger mare,very stocky,but i dont know if im too big to ride her if youd rather pm me i promise i wont tell!!!
> Also how old is the lady riding him??


haha i'll PM you  many adults ride ponies...natives are good weight carriers.


----------



## lastangel (Feb 4, 2009)

He is stunning!!! Such a beautiful colour. Awww, I'm really happy for you!!

Cathy x


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh his lovely


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm SOOOO jealous!!!! I would love a pony but I'm too big!! He's absolutely stunning!! If anyone is interested New Rider forum has a section for adults that ride ponies. I'm always lurking in it being jealous of people that can ride them. Not that I don't adore my big nutty cob but I do wish I could have a pony too.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

JSR said:


> I'm SOOOO jealous!!!! I would love a pony but I'm too big!! He's absolutely stunning!! If anyone is interested New Rider forum has a section for adults that ride ponies. I'm always lurking in it being jealous of people that can ride them. Not that I don't adore my big nutty cob but I do wish I could have a pony too.


haha im on NR too 

its great being 4'11 and being small enough for the little natives


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful NF you've bought :001_tt1: He's a stunning colour  I see lots of pretty forset ponies when I'm out and would love one of my own. Ah well, will just have to settle for riding at the lovely stables that I use.
I ride ponies too and my favourite was a NF mare until her owner decided to take her off working livery and moved her to another yard


----------



## olan (Jun 1, 2009)

yeah! he's beautiful! you are so lucky to have him! congrats! haha! hope you both enjoy each other! teach him some tricks! haha!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice looking pony!
Tempted also to ask the questions as Shortbackandsides!
I was riding a 14.2 cob when I was around 14 my weight then approx 8 stones I would think!
DT


----------



## _Lesley_ (Mar 30, 2009)

What a stunning looking boy - you are a very lucky lady


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> If he is 13.3,and im guessing you are a adult may i be so rude to ask your weight/height its just that ive given up on horses,having had some real bad ones daughter has a 13.2 haflinger mare,very stocky,but i dont know if im too big to ride her if youd rather pm me i promise i wont tell!!!
> Also how old is the lady riding him??


Ooh would you mind pming me too lol!! sorry!! im looking to get another now fed up of just 2 rides a week at our local stables!! thanks xx


----------



## Leena (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh he is soooo beautiful! And I agree with everyone else - beautiful color!

Congratulations!

Leena


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

He is absolutely beautiful!! Make sure you post lost of pictures of him, I can't ever get bored looking at him


----------



## MoodyMare (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi there, What a stunning boy! I much prefer riding ponies, i used to have a 16.3h hanoverian who was a saint but just too big, i now have a 13.2h Arab x Welsh and also a 14h Fell, ponies are much more fun!!:smile5:


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

heres the little monster in his field....


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

im going to come and horse nap him 

he is sooooo pretty!!! 

you have no idea how jealous i am right now


----------

